# September Photo Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST



## HoopyFrood (Sep 1, 2011)

And so, September's theme is...

*drum roll*

PERSONIFICATION​
Standard rules apply:

- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- *All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)*



I know, me and my overly fancy themes! (Juxtaposition, what?) But I have to say, when I considered this theme, my immediate thoughts were these hilarious things:












So have fun! I'm expecting to see at least one poor, abused pet in a little hat and bow tie!

Oh, and as always, this thread is for photos only, please direct all discussion to this thread instead: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...-challenge-discussion-thread.html#post1527524


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 3, 2011)

I took this years ago:
Boz picks a fight with Action Man


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 3, 2011)

I spotted this at a toy fair at Shildon Railway Museum-Britains Got Talent made of Meccano!


----------



## Brev (Sep 4, 2011)

The face in the rock - Kents Caverns


----------



## UltraCulture (Sep 5, 2011)

First of all sorry for not being more involved in the photo comps, been busy with a baby.

Anyhoos here's my first for Sept.






I can't be sure this photo has been used before.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Talysia (Sep 8, 2011)

My first entry - runner beans!


----------



## alchemist (Sep 8, 2011)

We could never remember the name of our new gardener, until he had an idea...


----------



## Perpetual Man (Sep 10, 2011)

Look Closely!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Sep 14, 2011)

Crumbs!


----------



## Talysia (Sep 19, 2011)

My second entry - the lady of autumn.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Culhwch (Sep 28, 2011)

The thread is closed and the poll is up - go vote!

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...otography-challenge-poll-personification.html


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 2, 2011)

The votes are all in, and Talysia is our winner! Congratulations!


----------

